# Post your clusters



## Lando545 (Apr 1, 2020)

Post your Clusters and list what variety you have!
I'll Start, Got some Prime Cayuga White Clusters.


----------



## Ricky2Guns (Apr 15, 2020)

My contribution to your thread sir,
The first picture is my Cab-Sav, the second picture is my Black Monukka. These were taken this morning.


----------



## Lando545 (Apr 19, 2020)

Beautiful Clusters Ricky! A late frost last week took all of mine.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 19, 2020)

Sorry to hear that, @Lando545


----------



## Ricky2Guns (Apr 19, 2020)

Lando545 said:


> Beautiful Clusters Ricky! A late frost last week took all of mine.


Sorry to hear that, funny how I saw a weed perfect green and yellow GROWING UP THROUGH ASPHALT! but an act of god to get the perfect clusters!


----------



## Ricky2Guns (Apr 27, 2020)

Lando545, Checking in on you bud, hows those clusters coming?


----------



## Lando545 (Apr 27, 2020)

Everything's pretty much back on track @Ricky2Guns . Most of the leaf growth died on my Cuyaga and I'm just now seeing some new leaf growth so that is a relief. My Thompson Seedless/Flame Seedless/Concord (Don't really know which one because it was miss labeled), However still has a couple good clusters on it because it was only partially Frosted. I'm seeing a few little back up clusters coming out that have only like 5 buds on them lol.


----------



## Ricky2Guns (Apr 27, 2020)

ok cool, sounds like you’re rebounding. My son in NY told me they had snow and a tornado watch a week or two ago. Here in El Paso we‘re already hitting 90s and lows in the 60s. Below you’ll see how 
far we’ve gotten. I dated it 30 April to save myself time of waiting 3 days to take one on the 30th. I will be documenting progress every two weeks for my own reference. These are my Summer Royals.


----------



## Lando545 (Apr 27, 2020)

Wow! Yours are coming right along! I cant wait to see them when they start showing some veraison. Does it get real hot out there in El Paso in the summer? Im 90 miles west of Fort Worth and we were gettings days and weeks 100+Last summer. My vines always come back but they literally just stop functioning during that period.


----------



## Ricky2Guns (Apr 27, 2020)

Yep that's about how hot it gets here but without the humidity. That's why I'll be changing my watering from 2 1/2 gal a week to twice a week. I've already marked my calendar to take pictures every 2 weeks to eventually make a time lapse video. So far no bug issues or fungus. Not sure if fungus is something folks deal with out here in the desert. For now I'll stop looking to cure things I don't have symptoms for . Overall, I'm pleased with progress so far. Looking forward to seeing some bounce back photos on your progress.


----------



## wood1954 (Jun 16, 2020)

Here’s my Marquette


----------



## Obbnw (Jun 28, 2020)

Tempranillo







Malbec


----------



## Cynewulf (Jun 29, 2020)

Cabernet Franc





Itasca



Marquette





Sorry everything posted sideways - I can’t figure out how to rotate them in the posting.


----------



## Obbnw (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks - it's nice to see other peoples systems and grapes.


----------



## wood1954 (Jun 29, 2020)

Very nice, how is the acid profile of your Marquett? And, have you made wine from the Itasca?


----------



## Cynewulf (Jun 29, 2020)

wood1954 said:


> Very nice, how is the acid profile of your Marquett? And, have you made wine from the Itasca?


This is actually the first year I’ll (hopefully) be getting grapes so I’ll be finding out how they do. The Cab Franc vines are in their fourth year so they are getting an almost full crop. The Marquette and Itasca are only in their second year so I’m letting the most vigorous vines ripen a few clusters but there won’t be too much. @berrycrush is not too far from me and I think got his first Marquette harvest last year so he might be able to speak to what kind of acid he is experiencing with the grape in our region.


----------



## montanarick (Jul 1, 2020)

Marquette will be somewhat acidic but not nearly as much as Frontenac. Put it though MLF and that should get it within tolerable range. Makes very good wine, but let it age for at least a year or more


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 2, 2020)

Cynewulf said:


> This is actually the first year I’ll (hopefully) be getting grapes so I’ll be finding out how they do. The Cab Franc vines are in their fourth year so they are getting an almost full crop. The Marquette and Itasca are only in their second year so I’m letting the most vigorous vines ripen a few clusters but there won’t be too much. @berrycrush is not too far from me and I think got his first Marquette harvest last year so he might be able to speak to what kind of acid he is experiencing with the grape in our region.


My last year's marquette is just right in term of acid. PH around 3.2 ( I didn't do TA ), just like a good Pinot Noir, enough acid but not too much, and it tastes like a Pinot too. Keep watch after the veraison, it can go very fast to high SG's ( Some part of my vines went to 29 )


----------



## montanarick (Jul 2, 2020)

Wow my Marquettes never get to 29 brix. This year they are couple of week behind past years for efflorescence. Keeping fingers crossed that summer finally gets here and vines ripen.


----------



## Cynewulf (Jul 2, 2020)

berrycrush said:


> My last year's marquette is just right in term of acid. PH around 3.2 ( I didn't do TA ), just like a good Pinot Noir, enough acid but not too much, and it tastes like a Pinot too. Keep watch after the veraison, it can go very fast to high SG's ( Some part of my vines went to 29 )


Good to know; I’ll keep an eye on mine this year. I think you were at 19-24 brix around August 10 last year then shot up to 25-30 in a week or so? When would you ideally have liked to picked them? And do you recall when veraison started?


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 6, 2020)

Last year Marquette veraison started in early July. I was hoping to pick them together with Leon Millot but realized that it was impossible. I picked on August 18th, although there were some over-ripen clusters, but on average the Brix was about right. When you see bugs swarming the clusters, it is time.


----------



## Cynewulf (Jul 6, 2020)

berrycrush said:


> Last year Marquette veraison started in early July. I was hoping to pick them together with Leon Millot but realized that it was impossible. I picked on August 18th, although there were some over-ripen clusters, but on average the Brix was about right. When you see bugs swarming the clusters, it is time.


I was just going to write to you as mine started veraison this weekend, so in sync with your experience last year. I need to get nets on them this weekend then will keep an eye on their numbers as you suggest. It will be interesting to see how far behind my Cab Franc is.


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 7, 2020)

Wow, it is sure changing color. Mine are still green.


----------



## wood1954 (Jul 7, 2020)

Not grapes but pretty nice clusters on my elderberries


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 7, 2020)

Very nice. My wife and I decided to remove our six plants of those weeds from our yard. Hard damn things to kill.


----------



## Xnke (Jul 8, 2020)

Here's a few of the ones in my yard.


----------



## topkeg (Jul 8, 2020)

210 pounds Blanc du Bois from 10 three year old vines. South-central Texas


----------



## wood1954 (Jul 8, 2020)

topkeg said:


> 210 pounds Blanc du Bois from 10 three year old vines. South-central Texas
> 
> View attachment 63299


Nice, my Marquette grapes are only the size of peas. Yours look really healthy


----------



## wood1954 (Jul 8, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Very nice. My wife and I decided to remove our six plants of those weeds from our yard. Hard damn things to kill.


Too bad, done right elderberry makes very good sweet or dry wine.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 8, 2020)

wood1954 said:


> Too bad, done right elderberry makes very good sweet or dry wine.



Got tired of dealing with the green goo and we decided we can make as good or better wine from grapes and for cheaper, plus I don't have to tend to them and pick them. Removed our blackberry plants as well. going to replace with natural occurring, disease resistant flowers.


----------



## Lando545 (Jul 16, 2020)

Wow, haven't checked the thread in a while but thanks for all the replies guys! Cant wait to see some veraison posts. Its been so damn hot here in texas(109 this last monday) all my grapes turned into rubber. Popped one in my mouth and it was like a piece of chewing gum lol.


----------



## Ricky2Guns (Jul 17, 2020)

Lando, here’s an update!


----------



## Maheesh (Jul 17, 2020)

Here’s mine.


----------



## Cynewulf (Jul 17, 2020)

Maheesh said:


> Here’s mine.


Looking very nice. May I ask about the raisinated grapes on the right of the cluster in the first picture? This is the first year I’m letting grapes ripen and have picked off quite a few of those as I wasn’t sure if they were the result of a fungus. Do you know what causes that?


----------



## Maheesh (Jul 18, 2020)

Farm extension said abcission, normal...I’m not sure I’m good with that explanation...


----------



## Cynewulf (Jul 18, 2020)

Marquette is at around 18 Brix today. 


Itasca is at 15 Brix. Still waiting for veraison on Cab Franc.


----------



## balatonwine (Jul 22, 2020)

The Grapes


Pinot Gris, Pinot Noir, Italian Riesling, Tramini, Kéknyelű and Turán.




the-verecund-vigneron.com


----------



## balatonwine (Jul 22, 2020)

Also see my "This week in vineyard" series.









this week – Artisanal Viticulture & Fine Winemaking


Posts about this week written by stcoemgen




the-verecund-vigneron.com





Since this is the end of July, here are the end of July clusters :









This Week in the Vineyard


Cool then hot. Pinot Gris starts it veraison.




the-verecund-vigneron.com


----------



## Obbnw (Aug 7, 2020)

Tempranillo - color started on 7/28



Malbec - color started 8/6


----------



## Sage (Aug 10, 2020)

Still very green here. This the Syrah.


----------



## Obbnw (Aug 10, 2020)

They look great and close to turning. 

We had a really hot week or so with uncharacteristically warm nights, still over 90 at midnight. My whole garden just took off. If the weather stays around average I shouldn't have a freezing before fully ripe problem like last year.


----------



## Obbnw (Sep 2, 2020)

It is looking like a good year here. I'll pick my Tempranillo this weekend and will start picking the Malbec the week after that.

Pictures of a couple of the Malbecs.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## Lando545 (Sep 5, 2020)

Obbnw said:


> It is looking like a good year here. I'll pick my Tempranillo this weekend and will start picking the Malbec the week after that.
> 
> Pictures of a couple of the Malbecs.View attachment 65499
> View attachment 65501


Beautiful Setup!


----------



## Obbnw (Sep 8, 2020)

Lando545 said:


> Beautiful Setup!


Thanks, the vines over the garage definitely exceeded my expectations. The downside is maintenance/harvesting requires a ladder.


----------

